
Robot taxes and universal basic income: How do we manage our automated future? - edward
http://newatlas.com/robot-tax-universal-basic-income-future-work/48014/
======
artur_makly
How might this work? (especially as robots aren't paid) Would this apply also
to a 'bots', algorithms, scripts, tools...? Would my laptop have to pay a tax
because I'm not paying a secretary to type this comment?

